# 10 minutes well spent....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I was trying to wash one of the cars yesterday, but it was so cold the water was freezing on the car.... nightmare!!!!

Car in question is a 2004 Honda Civic, one "careful" owner.....

Anyway, I gave up, and spent 10 minutes on the engine instead.......

before:



















after:



















:thumb:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looks great mate!


----------



## astra mark (Aug 16, 2008)

That does look like a 10 minutes very well spent. I have got to do mine when the weather isnt freezeing.

Mark


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

bloody hell you must be quick, whats the products or process?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> bloody hell you must be quick, whats the products or process?


quick, or really, really cold!!!!

The process I always use for any engine:

Spray a mixture of P21S and Super degreaser onto the engine.

A quick brush with various brushes

Turn engine on, and hose down engine with p/w on low setting, turn engine off...

Dry with m/f cloth

Protect with 303 and another m/f cloth

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

wow! awesome results mate in 10 minutes!!


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 30, 2006)

do you live in the desert or something my 98 civic wasn't that bad ! lol

good work though!


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Looks good but:-

Just a word of warning

You should never wash an engine with it running as water can get in to the air intake and cause the engine to blow a hole in the block as the extra mass in the cylinders causes a build up of pressure far to intense for the engine to handle.

Then Bang!!!

Happened to a valeter i was working with at a deelership had to have a new engine.

Only start the engine afterwards to help dry it out


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Very well done! I love detailed engines!!!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome results for only 10 minutes! That's better than when I spend half hour on mine :lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Garry Spight said:


> Looks good but:-
> 
> Just a word of warning
> 
> ...


It's called hydrolock and you'd need to get a lot of water into the intake for that to happen. It's caused because water is almost uncompressable so a cylinder full of water won't compress like a cylinder full of air but it's usually caused by submerging the intake. If your sensible with where you spray the pw then you should have no problems.


----------



## heateris (Aug 25, 2007)

great work, nice turn around!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Good 10 minutes work :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That was _WELL_ grubby before you set to ..........

Good result, never ceases to amaze when you spruce an engine bay up.:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great way to spend 10 minutes, looks great! :thumb: 

Bet you were warming up your fingers on the block too! :lol:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like the car was active in desert storm hence the dust/dirt. Cool transformation.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quality work for only 10 mins!, good result!:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just show what can be achieved when you put your mind to something.
Fantastic turn around.
Gordon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You need some grease on the battery terminals though, ruins the finish but is essential.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Great job my friend, in the cold too you must have been brave

Nice job 

Dave


----------

